# Canon EOS 600D



## Alfio46 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ehi.. I want to buy this camera, i was wondering if it was good to make beautiful shots, tell me your!


----------



## Dao (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure about beautiful or not, but the 600D is a good tool to help the photographer to make photos/images.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2012)

Cameras don't make beautiful shots....photographers do.

That is a very capable camera, if you know how to use it.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 7, 2012)

My T2i (550D) takes beautiful shots with less than stellar lens collection I have.  I'm sure 600D will be equally capable.
Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital Camera Printer Kit B&H Photo Video


----------



## Alfio46 (Sep 7, 2012)

Big Mike you're right!  
Recommended you purchase?


----------

